# Stubben Rex Saddle for Sale



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

My daughter has decided she'd rather write and draw than ride so I'm selling her nice little saddle. 'Cause I could use another saddle for me!
Anyway, here's a link to my Craigslist ad. I'm in NE Oklahoma and could ship but via USPS only.

Stubben Saddle


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

And it's a great price too. You should put it on ebay. Seems like there are always young pony clubbers looking for Rex's.
My own daughter learned to ride in one and I'm holding on to it for future grandkids. They don't make them anymore!


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Ebay charges so much for fees I want to try selling locally first. I didn't know they weren't making them anymore. Is there a way to tell the year it was made?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

longhorngal said:


> Ebay charges so much for fees I want to try selling locally first. I didn't know they weren't making them anymore. Is there a way to tell the year it was made?


yes. call 1-800-550-1110 and give them the serial number that should be on the flap. They can tell you when it was made. I've done the same thing before.

http://www.stubbennorthamerica.com/


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks! That will be interesting to know.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Are you sure you want a 16" western saddle? A 16" English saddle is equivalent to a Western youth saddle (13-14").


----------

